# Looking for a tandem!



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I just broke the frame on my older full suspension tandem. I am looking for a new/used frame or full bike to replace it. Full suspension or hardtail is OK. I am not looking for a road bike or a vintage bike. Threadless headset and disk brake tabs are a must. I am in the San Jose, CA area. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If you can provide frame size & budget information, that might help.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I am 5'11" and my stokers range from 5'1" to 5'8". As for budget, I would love to get something used to keep the cost down. I see the Fandango frame at $1600 and hope to keep well below that. I have all of the components from my old bike (Marzocchi fork, strong wheels, 8" disk brakes, etc.) so a used frame would be nice. 

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*No Warranty or Junker Program*

Ted is your old frame from a still existing company? Seems to me that they may have a generous trade-in program available.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the thought. I bought it used and the seller told me he got the frame from ChucksBikes. With Chucks out of business and the frame not labeled I am out of luck.

Ted


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Give me a call when you get a chance. I have something here that might work.
Thanks


----------

